# Bridge Rubble 09/11/10



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Hit the Pier Bridge Rubble Saturday and battled the Sharks & Cudas to get a good mess of Mingos,four Kings and a coupler of Spanish. At one time we had 5 big Bulls and a dozen or more Cudas under the boat. My son's friend had never caught a shark before so we fixed him up with this 250+ bull. :thumbup: Lot of Red Snapper to.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Good report and nice catch. Does your friend want to catch another Bull? Ha!Ha!. Usually just takes one time for one our new crew that has never caught one. They are usually so cooked you can stick a fork in them after that.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

the lajess ii said:


> good report and nice catch. Does your friend want to catch another bull? Ha!ha!. Usually just takes one time for one our new crew that has never caught one. They are usually so cooked you can stick a fork in them after that.:d











This is the Friend (I can never remember names) he's about 6'3" and 200# the catching was not the problem in was the cleaning that got him.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

I have heard that some sharks are edible but I have never tried to bring on any thing but small black tips. just because I am not sure whats good and whats not.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

fish construction said:


> I have heard that some sharks are edible but I have never tried to bring on any thing but small black tips. just because I am not sure whats good and whats not.


The Best eating sharks to me are the Mako & Tiger. A big bull shark tast as good as a Black tip, just trim off the red meat. Hammer Head meat is a little to tuff for my liken so I dont mess with them unless they die on me. The only shark I dont eat is a Nurse.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the good info!!!


----------



## jojol513 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice pic! you cant have a better fight on your hand than to catch a 200lb+ shark lol...


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the post with pictures nice haul of mingo's. I am so glad to see another bull gone never to return to the water.Wish more fishermen would eat them. Gene


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

We could have filled the cooler with mingos at the rubble, but the Sharks, Cudas & Flipper took 5 out 6. The Kings came off the natural bottom out around the 21 hole. We had trouble with the Sharks & Flipper there too.:thumbdown:


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Jaw Jacker said:


> The Best eating sharks to me are the Mako & Tiger. A big bull shark tast as good as a Black tip, just trim off the red meat. Hammer Head meat is a little to tuff for my liken so I dont mess with them unless they die on me. The only shark I dont eat is a Nurse.


 Why not nurse sharks?


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

Do you have to bleed or soak the meet of a shark in anything particular before eating or freezing?


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Regarding sharks, mako is superb. I never caught one, but had them in restaurants. Blacktips are edible; my neighbors love them, but I do not like them. I think tiger sharks are protected right now. Up north, we ate spiny dogfish, but they were not one of my favorites.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Lyin Too said:


> Why not nurse sharks?


Way to much trouble to clean. They have skin like iron and not much meat.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

ltsheets said:


> Do you have to bleed or soak the meet of a shark in anything particular before eating or freezing?


I just soak mine in ice water with a little salt an hour or so before cooking. If you gut the shark and ice him down right away it makes a big difference in the taste. If they are to big for the cooler stick bags of ice in their stomachs.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

JawJacker that is exactly how I was taught to clean sharks...bleed and gut ASAP and put on ice makes a huge difference in the taste.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

looks like some jaw jackin right there:thumbup:


----------

